
A religious couple didn’t believe in medical care. They’re headed to prison - BDGC
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/07/10/a-religious-oregon-couple-didnt-get-medical-care-for-their-newborn-the-child-died-and-now-theyre-going-to-prison/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.e0ed5178e363
======
gamechangr
"that this was a familiar occurrence with members of the Followers of Christ
Church, a faith-healing sect numbering around 1,000 members"

I'm calling "BS".

How can it be "a familiar occurrence" with just a 1,000 members?

How many have babies? How many have infants that die?

This is such low quality reporting. Sad to see it on HN's.

~~~
eberkund
I think you underestimate just how high the infant mortality rate was before
modern medical care.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
What year did "modern medical care" start?

Dependence on Jesus Christ is primary. Secondarily after prayer, God gave
humans skills to carry out compassionate healing. There's no spiritual
conflict with using an emergency room and modern medical care. They are all an
extension of God's grace on Earth.

